

Want On The Digg Home Page? That’ll Be $1,200 - ryanwaggoner
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/03/want-on-the-digg-home-page-thatll-be-1300/

======
ilamont
Sad but not surprising. There's a small group of people that wield a lot of
influence on Digg, and there's bound to be a subset that wants to profit.

